# Gucci Lady Lock Top Handle?



## papertiger

I'm just thinking out loud, as I love this bag but have a very similar one  (slightly less curved) like-new condition, dark red actually from the 1950s (lock and all). I won't be selling the vintage version  

The LLTH is apparently even nicer than in the pic, not as light/bright and the leather is not patent but more like box leather (so I'm told). The lining is dark pink suede which is probably why it's making me salivate 

Anyone want to talk me out of it? 

Anyone got any better suggestions?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

papertiger said:


> I'm just thinking out loud, as I love this bag but have a very similar one  (slightly less curved) like-new condition, dark red actually from the 1950s (lock and all). I won't be selling the vintage version
> 
> The LLTH is apparently even nicer than in the pic, not as light/bright and the leather is not patent but more like box leather (so I'm told). The lining is dark pink suede which is probably why it's making me salivate
> 
> Anyone want to talk me out of it?
> 
> Anyone got any better suggestions?



Hi papertiger! I'm not sure I can talk you out of getting this bag , it is gorgeous! I love the hardware and the color is stunning. I went to the Gucci website and the whole LLTH collection is beautiful, love the bamboo handles....
Since you have a similar color maybe get a different color or style to justify buying it? 
Just saw the briefcase clutch, I may have to add it to my wishlist!


----------



## papertiger

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hi papertiger! I'm not sure I can talk you out of getting this bag , it is gorgeous! I love the hardware and the color is stunning. I went to the Gucci website and the whole LLTH collection is beautiful, love the bamboo handles....
> Since you have a similar color maybe get a different color or style to justify buying it?
> Just saw the briefcase clutch, I may have to add it to my wishlist!




I'm so pleased you're feeling them too* LVlvoe_bug*,

I agree with you on the bamboo handle model too and they could also be an option  

I have bags of most colours, If the the actual bag weren't quite as similar I would love this red LLTH but yes, I need to find out all the colours and which store has which.


----------



## papertiger

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hi papertiger! I'm not sure I can talk you out of getting this bag , it is gorgeous! I love the hardware and the color is stunning. I went to the Gucci website and the whole LLTH collection is beautiful, love the bamboo handles....
> Since you have a similar color maybe get a different color or style to justify buying it?
> *Just saw the briefcase clutch, I may have to add it to my wishlist*!



I just had to re-check out the briefcase clutch. Fabulous for day to evening, 

I'm feeling overwhelmed now


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

papertiger said:


> I just had to re-check out the briefcase clutch. Fabulous for day to evening,
> 
> I'm feeling overwhelmed now



Oh no, don't get overwhelmed! You''ll just have to buy both! I don't know alot about Gucci but it seems they are focusing on hardware this season..I also saw the alexandra bootie with the cylinder studs, gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Oh no, don't get overwhelmed! You''ll just have to buy both! I don't know alot about Gucci but it seems they are focusing on hardware this season..I also saw the alexandra bootie with the cylinder studs, gorgeous!




No no, no enabling, I am bad enough by myself LOL 

As for booties, I will have live vicariously through you as I will not be able to walk in such high booties with no platform, super sexy though

The high version of the Kim,,and  even the mid-heel version (also gorgeous) are making be palpitate too might prove difficult as I'm not used to such a fine heel, I'm head over heels in love but I could also break my neck LOL .

BTW I checked some US sites (N&M and Saks) obviously there is a mid-blue in that high-shine leather. Not sure about that colour though


----------



## papertiger

I found a pic on gucci.com of Amy Adams on the set of American Hustle with a Moss python LLBTH


----------



## melissa49

I strongly agree with *LVlvoe_bug *the color on that Gucci is to dye for. The white stitch line pops against the red. What a classic color its so sheik. The hardware give just the right amount of flash without looking overdone. I will have to add this little beauty to my collection.


----------



## melissa49

Okay you had me at python!!!


----------



## PBinsider

papertiger said:


> I'm just thinking out loud, as I love this bag but have a very similar one  (slightly less curved) like-new condition, dark red actually from the 1950s (lock and all). I won't be selling the vintage version
> 
> The LLTH is apparently even nicer than in the pic, not as light/bright and the leather is not patent but more like box leather (so I'm told). The lining is dark pink suede which is probably why it's making me salivate
> 
> Anyone want to talk me out of it?
> 
> Anyone got any better suggestions?



Papertiger, we have more pictures on the PurseBlog here, how do you like this color...? i think that you are right that the leather looks more like box, at least on the bamboo handle versions. Just gorgeous, I think.












Here is the leather handle version for comparison


----------



## papertiger

melissa49 said:


> Okay you had me at python!!!



Yes, and I love the Moss, Rust and the solid black python too. Not so keen on the seams running down the front though


----------



## papertiger

PBinsider said:


> Papertiger, we have more pictures on the PurseBlog here, how do you like this color...? i think that you are right that the leather looks more like box, at least on the bamboo handle versions. Just gorgeous, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the leather handle version for comparison



 Ah, thanks so much for the lovely big pics

The blue is very close to my Aviation blue New Bamboo Top Handle.  I also have a 1990s black lizard Kelly Lock, so that may too close too 

Perhaps, I just have too many Gucci bags and am starting to repeat myself


----------



## GhstDreamer

The non-bamboo and bamboo versions in this deep red colour are absolutely stunning and timeless. You know me PT, I can't talk anyone out of buying beautiful bags!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> The non-bamboo and bamboo versions in this deep red colour are absolutely stunning and timeless. You know me PT, I can't talk anyone out of buying beautiful bags!



 

So far there have been no negatives, I wonder why 

Yes, the red still has my  (maybe I should get the LL BTH). 


We shall see


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

papertiger said:


> So far there have been no negatives, I wonder why
> 
> Yes, the red still has my  (maybe I should get the LL BTH).
> 
> 
> We shall see



I do like the red better than the blue, especially the red with the bamboo handle..I don't think you can go wrong with either style of the red....I can't talk you out of getting it either..  Let us know what you decide....


----------



## papertiger

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I do like the red better than the blue, especially the red with the bamboo handle..I don't think you can go wrong with either style of the red....I can't talk you out of getting it either.. *Let us know what you decide.*...



:salute:


I just thought I would post these too


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

papertiger said:


> :salute:
> 
> 
> I just thought I would post these too



Gucci changed their website, I really like the new site!


----------



## papertiger

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Gucci changed their website, I really like the new site!





Really? I'm not getting it, looks just the same on my computer 

I wanna see, I wanna see too


----------



## Winnie M

I prefer the red with bamboo handle! I love that Gucci have bought back the bamboo handle, as I love the vintage designs with the bamboo! x


----------



## MDNA

I like the Red with bamboo handles!


----------



## bama_gucci

I might have to add one of these to my wish list. Absolutely love them!!!


----------



## CocoSoCo

I wanted to bump this thread to see if anybody ordered one of these bags, and if so, how do you feel about them now.

Any modeling pics? Thinking of the bamboo handle and if the leather is really box style, or more patent.


----------



## BklynBabe

The LADY LOCK bag just came in recently at one of my favorite department stores. I can tell you firsthand they are beautiful.

I am personally leaning toward the one with the leather handles rather than the bamboo. It is smaller, but a good size and I like the proportions best.  In order of size, the clutch is smallest of course, followed by the leather handle, the reptile skin, the bamboo handle model is larger and chubbier, the tote is of course the largest. For a Gucci tote I prefer the one with the large gold buckle to the Lady Lock model but the Lady Lock tote is nice too. (I also loved the black clutch with the large buckle).

The Lady Locks are very well made and have that elusive aura of luxury that recent bags from Prada and Chanel seem to lack. It is a solid bag and heavy items will not make it go out of shape. It is an almost-perfect dressy day bag.

My one small caveat is about the closure. It is a push lock, and on one piece I tried out the catch was difficult to close. The problem was that when you lift the top up there is a flap which goes over the contents of the bag underneath the top. You have to be sure to push this down with your hand before you close your bag. Anything that makes this flap stick up too much will make it hard to close the lock. For this reason you may need two hands free to close it.  

The leather is firm, I would guess box calf too. The stitching is good.  It is worth the money. I am waiting for a "points event" from my store, but I will definitely buy this bag as soon as possible.

They had it in balck as well as burgundy in my store. The black is GORGEOUS, even nicer looking I think than the burgundy. I liked the blue but the model I am interested in did not come in the blue.  As for the reptile, it has a gray undertone to all of the colors (blue and burgundy, I think there is a gold too) as the skin is naturally gray and white. It is shiny and looks to be of good quality without a lot of scales appearing to be ready to lift. 

Hope this helps,
b*b


----------



## BklynBabe

Updated Lady Lock report!

Okay, so I received my burgundy medium LL satchel with the leather handle on Wednesday.  I took it out to admire it for a little while, and when I went to put it back in the duster, I found that it wouldn't lock. I tried and tried for maybe half an hour but the catch on the lock would not catch.

This is like a jewelry box lock.... you should be able to push it closed and it ought to hold in place without using the key. I finally did get it to lock but I thought I ought to bring it to the store to exchange it, as I think something is wrong with the lock.

They had no more burgundy so I chose another color and the same thing -- the lock was just an _awfu_l pain in the neck to close.  Perhaps it might work out better for _you_ but it was just too 'fiddly' for me... to have to spend time manipulating the catch so it will close not an option in busy New York City, I'm afraid. There was another issue: The bag I selected was the blue which had just come in for NY Fashion Week (a special color that they did not have on the Gucci web site), and I did not care for the lining color (burgundy) with the grayish-blue of the bag. I wasn't sure if the lining was Alcantara (like ultrasuede) or real suede, either. the sales person said it was real suede, I am not so sure.  And so in the end left without a Lady Lock.

I chose the Lady Buckle large tote instead. I will have some photos of it soon. I liked it. It is very dashing and while it does not have a top zip it was too gorgeous to pass by.

Hope this helps,
b*b


----------



## bama_gucci

I hate to hear that you had such a hard time with the lock on it. It is such a lovely bag. From your report I would definitely want to see the bag in person before I buy one. Can't wait to see the Lady Buckle tote!!


----------



## ujili

I am loving that bag. I saw it at NM and Saks and im like its a beauty and I want to get one as well...Just need to let my wallet heal as i had to choke up 64K for the LE Enchained boy chanel so i will live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## BklynBabe

bama_gucci said:


> I hate to hear that you had such a hard time with the lock on it. It is such a lovely bag. From your report I would definitely want to see the bag in person before I buy one. Can't wait to see the Lady Buckle tote!!



I would love to know if anyone else has trouble with it. I love the Lady Lock so I kind of hope it was just a random thing with the locks. Perhaps I can ask Gucci about how the lock is supposed to work, though you'd think the salespeople would know?

b*b


----------



## BklynBabe

When I was in one of my favorite stores I asked my sales associate how the Lady Lock bags were doing. They seem to be selling though she reported that a lot of people had the same problem with those locks.

I still haven't made up my mind if I am going to keep the Lady Buckle tote, it's quite big and stiffer than some of the large bags I have but it is definitely gorgeous! Will post some pics if it is going to remain here.  

The LB comes in two sizes, a large and an "even larger" one and closes with a large magnet so you really do not have to buckle anything. The clutches close with a snap if memory serves. it seems to come in three colors plus I believe there is an exotic leather version too. The box calf colors are black and the Gucci lovely rosey taupe, plus a pea soup green which is a very unusual color for bags this fall.  The Lady Buckle collection includes shoes (the suede Keisha with the blocky heel is TDF), boots, belts and a couple of wallets besides the tote and the clutch.  

b*b


----------



## GhstDreamer

BklynBabe said:


> When I was in one of my favorite stores I asked my sales associate how the Lady Lock bags were doing. They seem to be selling though she reported that a lot of people had the same problem with those locks.
> 
> I still haven't made up my mind if I am going to keep the Lady Buckle tote, it's quite big and stiffer than some of the large bags I have but it is definitely gorgeous! Will post some pics if it is going to remain here.
> 
> The LB comes in two sizes, a large and an "even larger" one and closes with a large magnet so you really do not have to buckle anything. The clutches close with a snap if memory serves. it seems to come in three colors plus I believe there is an exotic leather version too. The box calf colors are black and the Gucci lovely rosey taupe, plus a pea soup green which is a very unusual color for bags this fall.  The Lady Buckle collection includes shoes (the suede Keisha with the blocky heel is TDF), boots, belts and a couple of wallets besides the tote and the clutch.
> 
> b*b



I'm wondering if only some of the bags have that lock problem or they're just difficult to close. If it's a problem I'm wondering if people actually bought it in for a repair. They're not very popular at the Gucci store I go to (they usually don't get people buying these kinds of bags - more bostons and sukeys). It's a beautiful bag though especially in that deep crimson colour. 

I hate to admit but I had a lot of trouble opening the kisslock on my MJ stam when I first got it. The SA showed me how to open it - I had to ask as I kept struggling to get it open (as you can tell I have no kisslock anything). Then the first time I carried it out, I struggled to open it at the cash register - mentally cursing at my bag as the line formed behind me.

Definitely post pics if you are keeping it!


----------



## seton

papertiger said:


> Ah, thanks so much for the lovely big pics
> 
> The blue is very close to my Aviation blue New Bamboo Top Handle.  I also have a 1990s black lizard Kelly Lock, so that may too close too
> 
> Perhaps, I just have too many Gucci bags and am starting to repeat myself




i have 2 of the kelly locks. didnt know that was what it was called 

i am thinkin of gettin the briefcase clutch since it reminds me of the hermes jet but cheaper


----------



## ryrybaby12

I saw this bag in the larger tote style today in rust...like a dark caramel brown...anyone bought this yet?  So pretty.


----------



## gianelle

Sooo.....has anyone bought the top handle lady lock yet? Please post pics. I really love the bag but can't seem to find any opinions from people who actually own it or have kept it. Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

BklynBabe said:


> Updated Lady Lock report!
> 
> Okay, so I received my burgundy medium LL satchel with the leather handle on Wednesday.  I took it out to admire it for a little while, and when I went to put it back in the duster, I found that it wouldn't lock. I tried and tried for maybe half an hour but the catch on the lock would not catch.
> 
> This is like a jewelry box lock.... you should be able to push it closed and it ought to hold in place without using the key. I finally did get it to lock but I thought I ought to bring it to the store to exchange it, as I think something is wrong with the lock.
> 
> They had no more burgundy so I chose another color and the same thing -- the lock was just an _awfu_l pain in the neck to close.  Perhaps it might work out better for _you_ but it was just too 'fiddly' for me... to have to spend time manipulating the catch so it will close not an option in busy New York City, I'm afraid. There was another issue: The bag I selected was the blue which had just come in for NY Fashion Week (a special color that they did not have on the Gucci web site), and I did not care for the lining color (burgundy) with the grayish-blue of the bag. *I wasn't sure if the lining was Alcantara (like ultrasuede) or real suede, either. the sales person said it was real suede, I am not so sure.*  And so in the end left without a Lady Lock.
> 
> I chose the Lady Buckle large tote instead. I will have some photos of it soon. I liked it. It is very dashing and while it does not have a top zip it was too gorgeous to pass by.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> b*b



It's real suede inside the LL 

I actually love the contrast colours of the matte suedes against the shiny leather/python, something that drew me to the line in the first place. 

Sorry to hear about the locks. I have my mother's Gucci lizard bag from 1990s, basically it's the same lock but in brass, I have NO trouble with it (in fact Hermes Kellys are so much more of a pain)


----------



## ryrybaby12

Does anyone have this??  So pretty this bag!


----------



## Tyler_JP

A gorgeous ostrich version is currently for sale on TheRealReal…

Lady Lock


----------

